# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  delphi 7 sur windows 7 32bit

## boukery

J'ai migrer du sys *wind xp* vers *win7*. avec la mme *delphi7*
problme d'installation (resolu.. ) il reste comment activer l'aide du delphi
j'ai essayer d'installer winhlp sur win7 pour activer help mais ne marche pas 
j'attend vos rponse c urgent merci bcp.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> J'ai migrer du sys *wind xp* vers *win7*. avec la mme *delphi7*
> problme d'installation (resolu.. ) il reste comment activer l'aide du delphi
> j'ai essayer d'installer winhlp sur win7 pour activer help mais ne marche pas 
> j'attend vos rponse c urgent merci bcp.


il existe un patch chez Microsoft, normalement Windows te propose de le tlcharger quand tu doubles clique sur un .HLP

----------


## boukery

Bonjour,
j'ai telecharger le fichier d'installatiuon mais l'installation ne marhe pas. il affiche un message d'erreure. merci

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Bonjour,
> j'ai telecharger le fichier d'installatiuon mais l'installation ne marhe pas. il affiche un message d'erreure. merci


erreur qui est ?

----------


## boukery

Bonjour mr Paul
le fichier que j'ai installer c' "Windows6.1-KB917607-x86.msu"
l'ors de l'installation le message d'erreur s'affiche
'l'installateur  rencontr une erruere 0xc8000222 
merci'

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Bonjour mr Paul
> le fichier que j'ai installer c' "Windows6.1-KB917607-x86.msu"
> l'ors de l'installation le message d'erreur s'affiche
> 'l'installateur  rencontr une erruere 0xc8000222 
> merci'


c'est plus un problme Windows que Delphi (bien que ce soit lui qui ait besoin du patch), peut-tre qu'un coup de Windows Update peut rsoudre le problme, sinon aucune ide.

----------

